# 2 TB External HDD



## nks (Sep 9, 2014)

I want to buy a 2 TB External HDD, preferably WD & Seagate. 
What about WD Ultra 2tb ? 
Please suggest a HDD with price around 7-8k


----------



## Dorian_WD (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi nks, the WD My Passport Ultra is a very good option -  it is very compact and light, available in a capacity of 2 TB and four color options and has a USB 3.0 socket, which will work with USB 2.0 connections too. 
It has pasword protection and hardware encryption to protect your data.  
The hard drive also comes with the WD backup software - WD SmartWare Pro, which will allow you to make back-ups at certain times.
For further info you can check the WD website - *www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=1000

Hope this helps.
Cheers, Dorian_WD


----------



## rajiv_2014 (Sep 9, 2014)

nks said:


> I want to buy a 2 TB External HDD, preferably WD & Seagate.
> What about WD Ultra 2tb ?
> Please suggest a HDD with price around 7-8k



I would suggest WD 2 TB my passport ultra external usb drive
i purchased it recently for 8K


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 9, 2014)

Not again. This is forum for "mobile/tablet buying advice"
@Mods The title of forum is highly misleading, please change it.


----------

